# ошибки emerge при установке gentoo: Segmentation fault

## deqo

Устанавливаю генту, дошёл до http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

# emerge gentoo-sources возвращает вот это:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.39-r3

 * linux-2.6.39.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * genpatches-2.6.39-5.base.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...      [ ok ]

 * genpatches-2.6.39-5.extras.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...    [ ok ]

 * Package:    sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.39-r3

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: kernel@gentoo.org

 * USE:        elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Preparing to unpack ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.39.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

-2.6.39-r3/work

>>> Unpacking genpatches-2.6.39-5.base.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/ge

ntoo-sources-2.6.39-r3/work/patches

>>> Unpacking genpatches-2.6.39-5.extras.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/

gentoo-sources-2.6.39-r3/work/patches

 * Applying 1000_linux-2.6.39.1.patch (-p0+) ...                         [ ok ]

 * Applying 1001_linux-2.6.39.2.patch (-p0+) ...                         [ ok ]

 * Applying 1002_linux-2.6.39.3.patch (-p0+) ...                         [ ok ]

 * Applying 2900_disable-wunused-but-set-var-gcc-4-6-0.patch (-p0+) ...  [ ok ]

 * Applying 2910_gnu-make-3.80-compat-fix.patch (-p0+) ...               [ ok ]

 * Applying 4200_fbcondecor-0.9.6.patch (-p0+) ...                       [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.39-r3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.39-r3/wor

k/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.39-r3/w

ork/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.39-r3/wor

k/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ...

>>> Source compiled.

Sandboxed process killed by signal: Segmentation fault

 * The ebuild phase 'test' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313). Normally, before

 * exiting, bash should have displayed an error message above. If bash did

 * not produce an error message above, it's possible that the ebuild has

 * called `exit` when it should have called `die` instead. This behavior

 * may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or a hardware problem

 * such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is not reproducible or

 * it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to be triggered by a

 * hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem then you should try

 * some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest. Please do not report

 * this as a bug unless it is consistently reproducible and you are sure

 * that your bash binary and hardware are functioning properly.

```

вот emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gen

too-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_1900+-with-gentoo-2.

0.3

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 25 Aug 2011 19:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo

-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackag

es news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-war

n unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.isoc.org.il/gentoo/ http://mirror.isoc.org.il/pub/g

entoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress

--force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclu

de=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv

6 modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python rea

dline session ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000

atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938

es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via

82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop emp

ty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw m

ulti null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth

_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz

_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi c

gid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache

 filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiat

ion rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAL

LIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERA

S="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELI

BC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintx

t gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2

 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard

 mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb

216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USER

LAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 ra

deon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 p

sd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee

tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LING

UAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

пробывал genkernel -- тот тоже вылитает с ошибками.

Как быть?

----------

## vr13

попробуйте выставить CFLAGS в соответствии с рекомендациями

----------

## TigerJr

попробуй обновить portage и поставить sandbox версии 2.5

----------

## deqo

тему можно закрыть. комп R.I.P   :Sad: 

----------

## TigerJr

А ты проц не гнал по вольтажу или частоте?

----------

## deqo

нет. комп старый был, видимо железки начали подавать признаки смерти.

----------

